# Penn Clash Fix?



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Any ideas for a cheap fix (New handle is about $50) reel is less than a year old and has not been used that much. Only 4-5 times, always rinsed and cleaned. (I mostly fly fish). Just disappointed to come out and see the handle on the floor.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

What's broken on that reel may actually have a separate part number (and be much cheaper than a complete new handle...) go here to find out... Scottsbt.com: Parts Sources (Fishing Reels) These guys are my current parts suppliers for all of my Penn reels..

Unfortunately for me, my old wholesale parts outfit went out of business so I'm forced to buy retail. The result? I'm no longer able to repair reels the way I have for many years... Not happy about it at all (and I'm in the same boat for rodbuilding parts..). Any outfit that will sell wholesale now has a prohibitive minimum order (to put guys like me out of the game..). Fortunately I have enough pieces and parts to build five or ten more rods for my skiff before it begins to hurt and I end up buying rods instead of making them...

Don't get old... it's no fun at all...


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

That's the same place my Shimano Stradic handle broke.. at least your handle is still avail. 
With Shimano the Pin is pressed in and the replacement is the entire hinged shank assembly as they call it... no longer available.. Reel is shelved, replaced, and in the pile looking for a parts reel.


----------



## TravHale (May 17, 2019)

Under a year old - could be covered under warranty.


----------



## Snookicide (Oct 16, 2019)

His looks like a pressed piece also.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

I think it is pressed in. I can’t get the screw/eye loop thing out of the sleeve thing? Just hate to spend that much on a replacement part when at this point I’m not sure I have faith the reel will last that long. But I guess there are worse problems in life.

TravHale I might try the warranty route just to see. Although I never registered it and I doubt I have the receipt. Still worth a try. Bought it at Ace and they supposedly keep records with my rewards account.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks Bob for the parts listing. I hear you about getting old, I’m doing my best not to but it keeps happening. 43 in two weeks…… I wish for fewer boats on the water….


----------

